# One more time



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Got off work early today and had the itch for just a little more hardwater action got ahold of Erieangler51 we decided to hit a local spot and see if we could get on.














edges were awful ice was a little better once off shore a bit 3-4" thickness but creaking and sagging with every step but we spudded with every step the fish were on the feed although it was mostly dinks it was still nice to get one more round on the ice caught a mix of crappie gills and perch one little bass the bite shut off around 3 and we decided to call it quits due to the deteriorating ice conditions


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

It was fine when we got on but after a little while when water started pooling I said nope and that's when it was time to go


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nuts.... You guys are absolutely NUTS


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You guys got nutz! Ponds by me at work at some open water and not just around the edges


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice work boys


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey bobberbucket, the pics you guys got of that ice is SCARY  It looks
like its less than 2" .........crazy!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

It was 3-4" of the junkiest death ice out there funny thing is it still took several good whacks with that spud to go threw


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

I think you guys might be in for a good old fashioned OGF scolding! 
Just kidding, LOL nice job


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

mosquitopat said:


> ...It looks like its less than 2" .........crazy!



No way trying to argue there is plenty of ice there but would like to know how you made that 2" determination from those photos??? He said it was 3-4" in his initial post along with the photos.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ice never looks as thick as it is especially in a pic. I was with and can testify it was 3-4" once you got out 10-15 ft from shore. Never went more than 30 yds off shore. We spudded it first and went back and got our gear. We took minimal gear. No auger spudded out old holes from the weekend, bucket 2 poles and some tackle. Had ropes, spuds, ice picks in case something were to happen. Ice conditions were deteriorating as time went on and when it felt like it was getting unsafe and shaky we got off.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Erieangler51 said:


> Ice never looks as thick as it is especially in a pic. I was with and can testify it was 3-4" once you got out 10-15 ft from shore. Never went more than 30 yds off shore. We spudded it first and went back and got our gear. We took minimal gear. No auger spudded out old holes from the weekend, bucket 2 poles and some tackle. Had ropes, spuds, ice picks in case something were to happen. Ice conditions were deteriorating as time went on and when it felt like it was getting unsafe and shaky we got off.


CRAZY NUTZ!! All this for some DINKS.It seems that the more you read this Hardwater Forum that there are EXPERTS that test FATE.Did you ever give thought that IF you did go thru that your fishing partner may also go thru??Then what?Is it every man for himself?Hopefully you both make it out if that should happen.But maybe only one of you make it out.Now it starts,interviews with safety forces,news media and facing families.All this for some DINK 'GILLS.You'll probably think I don't ice fish,wrong.40 plus years of experience.Not an expert by no means.But when you know in advance that the ice is NOT SAFE by the conditions you mentioned then I just don't understand your rational.Hopefully your post doesn't encourage the less experienced to try this.It shouldn't be a daredevil sport.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

joekacz said:


> CRAZY NUTZ!! All this for some DINKS.It seems that the more you read this Hardwater Forum that there are EXPERTS that test FATE.Did you ever give thought that IF you did go thru that your fishing partner may also go thru??Then what?Is it every man for himself?Hopefully you both make it out if that should happen.But maybe only one of you make it out.Now it starts,interviews with safety forces,news media and facing families.All this for some DINK 'GILLS.You'll probably think I don't ice fish,wrong.40 plus years of experience.Not an expert by no means.But when you know in advance that the ice is NOT SAFE by the conditions you mentioned then I just don't understand your rational.Hopefully your post doesn't encourage the less experienced to try this.It shouldn't be a daredevil sport.


We went out can caught some fish and posted a report I knew some Nancy like you was going to complain but I don't care


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Just plain stupid. Especially if you have a family.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Flathead76 said:


> Just plain stupid. Especially if you have a family.


If you don't like it stay home and don't comment.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

bobberbucket said:


> If you don't like it stay home and don't comment.


Can't fix stupid.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Flathead76 said:


> Can't fix stupid.


Can't fix a little Nancy troll either


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

bobberbucket said:


> Can't fix a little Nancy troll either


Do us all a favor and try your luck today on the ice.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Spike Dog said:


> I think you guys might be in for a good old fashioned OGF scolding!
> Just kidding, LOL nice job


You called it


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Flathead76 said:


> Do us all a favor and try your luck today on the ice.


No as I said before that was the last time I was the first person to fish that body of water this year and I wanted to be the last which we were my mission has been accomplished.


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Sounds like your mission was to be the dumbest person in the room, which was accomplished.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Rabbeye said:


> Sounds like your mission was to be the dumbest person in the room, which was accomplished.


You can shove off with the rest of the Nancy trolls


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> Do us all a favor and try your luck today on the ice.


You are a special kind of stupid.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Typical push my opinions on you types. Apparently it was safe enough to fish as it was successful. You wacks can "what if" all day long.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Like I said we took all percautions. We never got within 10 ft of each other. And like I mentioned when ice started going so did we. We made it off get over and move on if you just wanna post negativity about it


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

joekacz said:


> CRAZY NUTZ!! All this for some DINKS.It seems that the more you read this Hardwater Forum that there are EXPERTS that test FATE.Did you ever give thought that IF you did go thru that your fishing partner may also go thru??Then what?Is it every man for himself?Hopefully you both make it out if that should happen.But maybe only one of you make it out.Now it starts,interviews with safety forces,news media and facing families.All this for some DINK 'GILLS.You'll probably think I don't ice fish,wrong.40 plus years of experience.Not an expert by no means.But when you know in advance that the ice is NOT SAFE by the conditions you mentioned then I just don't understand your rational.Hopefully your post doesn't encourage the less experienced to try this.It shouldn't be a daredevil sport.





Flathead76 said:


> Just plain stupid. Especially if you have a family.





Rabbeye said:


> Sounds like your mission was to be the dumbest person in the room, which was accomplished.



Sounds like it was not very good ice but none of you “experts” were there and none of you saw what the actual conditions were at the time. They didn’t just blindly walk out and start fishing without any safety gear like several people have posted seeing plenty of others do this season on questionable ice. They noted they moved very cautiously and checked before every step. They also noted they were paying attention and observed when it seemed to be deteriorating more than the condition it was when they went out and they got off. They also are familiar with the year to year ice conditions of the location and the specific conditions of it so far this season.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

The statement was said they spudded their way out....would i have fished yesterday? HELL NO....but for those that did get out and make it back safely, good job....for those that didn't go dont judge those that did...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I think I got a photo of you guys yesterday


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> View attachment 201765
> I think I got a photo of you guys yesterday


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

No way. He's using a junk marcum. Vex all day, There was a small 6'x6' hole open. Was nice to fish in just jeans and a sweatshirt.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice job guys! Sounds like u guys had fun an stayed safe.im jelous....


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Whatever happened to no ice is safe ice....everytime you go out its a risk. Ive been on erie where one spot is 12+ inches of good solid ice and thirty yards away it was 6ins of complete junk ice. Icefishing is a risk thats just the facts. Would it be different if these guys iced state record??? They didnt just post they went and caught fish. They posted ice conditions and the fact they had safety gear and took precautions...would be a little different if they just said hey made it on the ice and had a great time. Glad you caught fish and made it home! People are always going to give their opinions on first ice last ice. But again whats the old saying NO ice is safe ice


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> No way. He's using a junk marcum. Vex all day, There was a small 6'x6' hole open. Was nice to fish in just jeans and a sweatshirt.


If you were using a marcum you wouldn't catch dinks ya donkey!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Bobberbucket Dave is certainly not a fool and actually took the necessary precautions for venturing out. Granted, 99% of us wouldn't have gone out, but I commend his zeal, earnest and SAFETY in wanting to scratch the itch.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fish2Win said:


> If you were using a marcum you wouldn't catch dinks ya donkey!!


Marcums tend to break when u drop emdoesn't your tourney partner have a vex. So your saying you carry the team on your left shoulder?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Erieangler51 said:


> Marcums tend to break when u drop emdoesn't your tourney partner have a vex. So your saying you carry the team on your left shoulder?


I give the boys credit am crazy like them!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

so your telling me Sean this wasn't your display in your garage last time I was at your house? Closet vex user


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> View attachment 201768
> so your telling me Sean this wasn't your display in your garage last time I was at your house? Closet vex user


Junk! Wouldn't have them in my house!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fish2Win said:


> Junk! Wouldn't have them in my house!!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

bobberbucket said:


> Can't fix a little Nancy troll either


 Lmao! I just got an intense abb work and cried at the same time, I was laughing so hard! I wouldn't do it by myself but if I had a good gill spot that was only 5' deep and a buddy that was willing (and the necessary safety equipment) I would venture out if I felt the ice would hold. Like someone said before... no ice is safe ice...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Lmao! I just got an intense abb work and cried at the same time, I was laughing so hard! I wouldn't do it by myself but if I had a good gill spot that was only 5' deep and a buddy that was willing (and the necessary safety equipment) I would venture out if I felt the ice would hold. Like someone said before... no ice is safe ice...


We were in 5-6 fow.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> Marcums tend to break when u drop emdoesn't your tourney partner have a vex. So your saying you carry the team on your left shoulder?


Right shoulder!! I'm right handed duh


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't pay attention to what hand you jiggle your rod with


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha you guys are brutal


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Erieangler51 said:


> Ice never looks as thick as it is especially in a pic. I was with and can testify it was 3-4" once you got out 10-15 ft from shore. Never went more than 30 yds off shore. We spudded it first and went back and got our gear. We took minimal gear. No auger spudded out old holes from the weekend, bucket 2 poles and some tackle. Had ropes, spuds, ice picks in case something were to happen. Ice conditions were deteriorating as time went on and when it felt like it was getting unsafe and shaky we got off.



I don't know maybe it me. I would call stupid had they not 
Checked the ice first
Went alone
Had no safety gear 
Went loaded to the hilt shanties augers and all the gear. 
Went way out on the ice
Fished in a remote corner of the world 

All this said NO anyone new to the sport and even those uncomfortable with the conditions should not try it. Many times this year and past years I wouldn't step on the ice because I didn't feel it was safe enough for ME never thinking about the couple dozen people on the ice. We all know our own personal limits an our own abilities to be educated, informed, and know what to do on the ice if it gets bad at ANY thickness because NO ice is safe period. Being that that ice would not of made me comfortable doesn't mean I'm going to bash someone and get all bent because they was on it. Bottom line they went fishing and had fun when it made them uncomfortable they got off the ice safe.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you to some of you fellas for the support! Its sad that one cannot post a simple report of experiences and conditions without getting bashed up one side and down the other! You know what they say "those who can live it and fish it!!!"Those who can't sit at home safe and warm crying and whining while the MEN are out fishing! As I am the author of the post I'd like to request that the mods please lock the post. Because I've had enough of the negative sit home in front of the computers Nancy armchair fisherman.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

As Spike Dog noted it is just the annual unsafe late ice bashing. Guess you almost have to expect it.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Damn the site for wet nursing those babies! Some of us are fisherman and some of us fish in any conditions ! I don't give a hoot about anything when I've got fish or critters on my mind I'm chasing them!


----------

